# gajim does not start (locale.error) unsupported locale setti

## ch64

```
$ gajim

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "gajim.py", line 131, in <module>

    logging_helpers.init(sys.stderr.isatty())

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gajim/common/demandimport.py", line 86, in __getattribute__

    self._load()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gajim/common/demandimport.py", line 58, in _load

    mod = _origimport(head, globals, locals)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gajim/common/logging_helpers.py", line 22, in <module>

    import i18n

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gajim/common/demandimport.py", line 95, in _demandimport

    return _import(name, globals, locals, fromlist, level)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gajim/common/i18n.py", line 54, in <module>

    locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, '')

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/locale.py", line 579, in setlocale

    return _setlocale(category, locale)

locale.Error: unsupported locale setting

```

```

$ locale

LANG=de_DE

LC_CTYPE="de_DE"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE"

LC_TIME="de_DE"

LC_COLLATE=de_DE

LC_MONETARY="de_DE"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE"

LC_PAPER="de_DE"

LC_NAME="de_DE"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE"

LC_ALL=

```

```

$ emerge --info

setlocale: unsupported locale setting

!!! Repository 'x-portage' is missing masters attribute in '/usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

Portage 2.2.15 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.20, 3.18.1-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.18.1-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_550_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2063372 total,    217892 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 20 Dec 2014 21:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p30-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

distcc 3.2rc1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p30-r1

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.1-r4

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9, 3.2.5-r6, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.2

dev-util/cmake:           3.0.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.6

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.5-r2, 1.7.9-r3, 1.8.5-r5, 1.9.6-r4, 1.10.3-r1, 1.11.6-r1, 1.12.6, 1.13.1, 1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.1.2, 4.3.6-r1, 4.4.7, 4.7.2-r1, 4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.4

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.17-r1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distcc distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

USE="=npp PolicyKit PyGTK X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apic apm arts automount avi bash-completition berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdaudio cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus distcc divx dri dts dvd dvdr eap-sim emboss encode evdev exif fam firefox fla flac flash fortran gdbm gif gimp glamor gphoto2 gpm gtk hal hddtemp iconv injection ipv6 java jbig jpeg jpeg2 kaffeine kde keyboard lame lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors lzo mad madwifi mdnsresponder-compat mmx mng modplug modules mouse mp3 mp4 mpack mpeg msr musepack ncurses nforce2 nls nntp nptl nptlonly nvidia objc ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcmcia pcre pdf perl pmu png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 rdesktop readline sdl session sid sim smp sndfile soap speex spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg swf synaptics tcl tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks ui unicode upower usb vcdinfo vme vorbis wavpack webkit wifi wma wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xine xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev mouse keyboard penmount" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa vesafb intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## ch64

In this situation i normally do a locale-gen.

It didn't help.

But after some reboot, gajim is working now.  :Smile: 

But i still have

```
# emerge -av alsamixer-app

setlocale: unsupported locale setting

```

 as output when calling emerge.

----------

## ch64

Now after a time of working, Gajim does tell the message above.

Not starting anymore!

```

$ gajim

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "gajim.py", line 131, in <module>

    logging_helpers.init(sys.stderr.isatty())

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gajim/common/demandimport.py", line 86, in __getattribute__

    self._load()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gajim/common/demandimport.py", line 58, in _load

    mod = _origimport(head, globals, locals)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gajim/common/logging_helpers.py", line 22, in <module>

    import i18n

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gajim/common/demandimport.py", line 95, in _demandimport

    return _import(name, globals, locals, fromlist, level)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gajim/common/i18n.py", line 54, in <module>

    locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, '')

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/locale.py", line 579, in setlocale

    return _setlocale(category, locale)

locale.Error: unsupported locale setting  
```

----------

